# When you got to go you got to go!



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

https://apple.news/Az-_5wo87TRuYsFO43L9BJQ


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks staged for click baits and attention


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Who wants pumpkin pie?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nobody is getting video of him dipping his balls in the salsa...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"I'm sorry sir, you cannot return that book for a refund, it's been in the bathroom"


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> https://apple.news/Az-_5wo87TRuYsFO43L9BJQ


This is EXACTLY why I don't do any delivery service for food! You can't trust to get a big mack that doesn't smell of the drivers shit?!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought the story was going to be "UBEREAts rider caught taking a dump in Employee restroom"


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought the story was going to be "UBEREAts rider caught taking a dump in Employee restroom"


No. Nothing that serious &#128518;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I didn't know a bathroom stall was called a cubicle. I pictured a guy dropping off an Uber Eats in an office cubicle then taking a dump IN the office cubicle. Maybe out of spite. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

For a second I also thought... did he poop IN the bag 🤔


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

That pic has been floating around here for a couple of days.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

S


Amos69 said:


> That pic has been floating around here for a couple of days.


Something's been floating


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Looks staged for click baits and attention


Who looks under stalls anyway?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Who looks under stalls anyway?


Perverts


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Perverts


Depends on what stalls you're looking under &#128541;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Who looks under stalls anyway?


What's worse is the person taking the picture seems to be at a height angle to suggest they got down on one knee to take the photo.

No one is touching a public restroom floor to take a picture of another man's bag as he takes a shit 5 feet away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Depends on what stalls you're looking under &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> "I'm sorry sir, you cannot return that book for a refund, it's been in the bathroom"


George from Seinfeld, right?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Looks staged for click baits and attention


I don't think it's staged. When I did delivery, I saw women and men go into the bathroom with their DoorDash and GrunHub bags. Not much UE bags since many drivers didn't have one.

It grossed me out! I always left mine by the counter, and many restaurant staff said they saw the same thing about other drivers. Some people are just disgusting!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Who wants pumpkin pie?


Brownie batter ice cream, anyone?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> George from Seinfeld, right?
> 
> 
> I don't think it's staged. When I did delivery, I saw women and men go into the bathroom with their Dokrdash and GrunHub bags. Not much UE bags since many drivers didn't have one.
> ...


Well there's no inspection or oversight of gig delivery at all. The guy that dumped his man bits in a ladies salsa &#128560;&#129326;would have never been caught he wasn't stupid enough to post a video of it.

There's no telling how many people has gotten a drizzle of piss in their drink.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well there's no inspection or oversight of gig delivery at all. The guy that dumped his man bits in a ladies salsa &#128560;&#129326;would have never been caught he wasn't stupid enough to post a video of it.
> 
> There's no telling how many people has gotten a drizzle of piss in their drink.


And that's why I don't normally do delivery. If I do, it's from a place that's reputable with their own drivers. I ordered delivery once this year, just last wk, and tipped my driver $6. $4 in advance and $2 at the door, hoping I'd get nothing extra.

However, I talked to many UE, DD & GH drives in my area, and they were mostly decent, so I'd hope none would pull this crap.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, Costanza strikes again !!!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And that's why I don't normally do delivery. If I do, it's from a place that's reputable with their own drivers. I ordered delivery once this year, just last wk, and tipped my driver $6. $4 in advance and $2 at the door, hoping I'd get nothing extra.
> 
> However, I talked to many UE, DD & GH drives in my area, and they were mostly decent, so I'd hope none would pull this crap.


Most people seem normal when you talk to them. Back in my grocery store days their was a customer that came in that was pleasant, dressed nice, and worked for the police department.

One day returning from the bank all the office personnel seen her car.










The lady was a hoarder, her car was actually much worse than this picture. Everything outside of the drivers seat was packed air tight from floor to roof.

The well kept Pakistani girl that worked with me had never seen nothing like that in her life.

Her eyes bulged outward, she literally grab my arm vibrating. Then started saying "Oh my God" over and over like Lucifer himself lived in all that car's trash.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most people seem normal when you talk to them. Back in my grocery store days their was a customer that came in that was pleasant, dressed nice, and worked for the police department.
> 
> One day returning from the bank all the office personnel seen her car.
> 
> ...


Well, I want to believe people are nice and normal then for the most part. Don't ruin my fantasy land. &#128512;


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most people seem normal when you talk to them. Back in my grocery store days their was a customer that came in that was pleasant, dressed nice, and worked for the police department.
> 
> One day returning from the bank all the office personnel seen her car.
> 
> ...


Delivered to an apt like that last week. Two apparently healthy looking guys. Order from 5Guys. Whole living room was littered with fast food wrappers, pizza boxes, and empty cups. And I'm not talking a few, I'm talking about a foot deep everywhere but in front of the couch and a little path to the door.

Really sick.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> Delivered to an apt like that last week. Two apparently healthy looking guys. Order from 5Guys. Whole living room was littered with fast food wrappers, pizza boxes, and empty cups. And I'm not talking a few, I'm talking about a foot deep everywhere but in front of the couch and a little path to the door.
> 
> Really sick.


Maybe they need to order a walmart garbage can thru DD? :laugh:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> https://apple.news/Az-_5wo87TRuYsFO43L9BJQ


Shit in a bag!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Not a bad deal. I'm sure it helped keep the food warm.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

What’s the big deal? The food is in a closed bag. Hopefully the driver washed his hands!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> What's the big deal? The food is in a closed bag. Hopefully the driver washed his hands!


Remember kids, always wash your hands after a #2. :roflmao:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Remember kids, always wash your hands after a #2. :roflmao:


Overheard in the restroom during half time of the annual Yale-Harvard game:

Guy walks out after urinating, no washy, "At Yale, they teach us to wash our hands after going to the restroom"

"Oh yeah? At Harvard they teach us not to pee on our hands."

I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> Overheard in the restroom during half time of the annual Yale-Harvard game:
> 
> Guy walks out after urinating, no washy, "At Yale, they teach us to wash our hands after going to the restroom"
> 
> ...


Look ma!!! no hands!!! :roflmao:


----------

